
Someone is making money with my CV, while I cannot - mtkocak
https://imgur.com/a/USjVyA6
======
kookiekrak
Looks like op submitted GDPR data requests to recruiting agencies that were
sending him job request.

He previously signed up for some job listing sites like
Jobsite/Dice/Monster/Indeed or any of the trash job listing sites.

There was a term in their TOS that allowed them to sell his CV as part of a
batch to recruiting firms to contact him which he didn't see.

Hence the outrage.

------
kingbirdy
Some more information than a screenshot of one email in a chain would be very
helpful to understand what's going on here.

------
QuercusMax
OP, any context for this? Why can't you make money with your CV?

